# Drinking and fishing?



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Where can I take my wife so she can sit in the sun and drink a cocktail and I can fish besides a pay lake?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Private property along a lake, river, pond.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Never mind, It looks like I'll never go fishing again. My wife is not a fan and work is busy so I guess I will have to drool over everyones posts and dream of it. I don't know what to do.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Do what i do..." Hun im goin fishn,slater."

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, and I have a dog to tend to which is the sweetest animal alive until you take his ass fishing. I can't keep him crated all the time with the wife's work schedule and mine he has been pinned up for 12 hours at a time so it breaks my heart to go when I know he's at home. I would take him fishing but I could have killed him the last time. I had him tethered so I could accomplish a few simple tasks without him all up in my business wrecking everything. He was out of head reach of me so he would repeatedly run to the end of his chain, jump and kick me. I'm surprised he didn't break his neck. When I turn away for a second he has an ear piercing yelp that makes my blood boil. So to maintain our best friend status I leave him at home. Sorry for crying and thanks for listening.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

[quote="chillin";1688125]Do what i do..." Hun im goin fishn,slater."

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app[/quote]

she works 12 hour shifts as a nurse and I work 12 - 16.5 hours a day at offset shifts so we barely get to see each other as is. I wish I had it in me to tell her the way it's going to be but, I don't have it in me. I love fishing as much as I love my wife and dog.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Dang brother...you could get a training collar for your dog.. Maybe try sweet talking the wife, heck i gotta do it sometimes myself. Telling them how its gunna be isnt always the best option ,lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not allowed to get the shock collar. I don't think he needs it any other time unless I take him fishing. I'm afraid the collar might change his personality. My parents have a blue heeler that is a potential murderer and he was brought up on one but, he does listen very well. I don't want my pit bull to act like him.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

geoffoquinn said:


> she works 12 hour shifts as a nurse and I work 12 - 16.5 hours a day at offset shifts so we barely get to see each other as is. I wish I had it in me to tell her the way it's going to be but, I don't have it in me. I love fishing as much as I love my wife and dog.


Don't apologize for having your priorities in the right order. No one here is seriously suggesting otherwise. Life is tough sometimes and responsibilities suck, just hang in there and someday it will all work out. For example, today was the first day I got out on the water in almost 3 years. I have a great wife, a 10 month old son and I run my own business, life is busy. Sometimes it just takes patience.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

shwookie said:


> Don't apologize for having your priorities in the right order. No one here is seriously suggesting otherwise. Life is tough sometimes and responsibilities suck, just hang in there and someday it will all work out. For example, today was the first day I got out on the water in almost 3 years. I have a great wife, a 10 month old son and I run my own business, life is busy. Sometimes it just takes patience.


I'm just blowing off some steam. I do it here instead of the other social media outlets because I don't want my wife to see it and feel bad. I do have it good even though all the good stuff drives me nuts sometimes. Three years? I feel bad for you now.


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

Just keep taking your dog with you it's gonna take a lil bit for him to get used to it and to behave well while going out, but eventually it will be something he will enjoy going out with you to do. Mine took a little longer than I hoped but now he loves it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Kickinbass91 said:


> Just keep taking your dog with you it's gonna take a lil bit for him to get used to it and to behave well while going out, but eventually it will be something he will enjoy going out with you to do. Mine took a little longer than I hoped but now he loves it
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'll wind up shooting him in the process. He would be cool but I have to keep him on a leash because he will get away so fast. If I had a spot he could run around besides the back yard. The spot behind the house got ruined when the people across the creek cleaned the brush out of the deep hole .


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

geoffoquinn said:


> I'm just blowing off some steam. I do it here instead of the other social media outlets because I don't want my wife to see it and feel bad. I do have it good even though all the good stuff drives me nuts sometimes. Three years? I feel bad for you now.


I hear ya about blowing off steam.
I'm a busy guy lol. I do hope I don't have to wait another 3 years though lol.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

The frustration doesn't get easier when my wife gets the remote and there is a real housewives marathon on.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank all the powers that may be that it's not a ghost hunters, ghost adventures or paranormal witness marathon.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm at a point in my life where I have a lot of time to fish...and I do! It hasn't always been that way. Let's start with 1978 to 1983 in the USN. When my time got close and people asked me what I was going to do when I got out, I answered, "Going fishing." 

I took the sixty days leave I had saved up and traveled Europe. When I got back in May, I had twelve weeks unemployment and pretty much spent most of that fishing. 

I've had several other life choices and career paths since then that took me away from fishing for a year or two, but I've always come back to it.


----------



## bassangl3r12 (Aug 26, 2013)

geoffoquinn said:


> Oh, and I have a dog to tend to which is the sweetest animal alive until you take his ass fishing. I can't keep him crated all the time with the wife's work schedule and mine he has been pinned up for 12 hours at a time so it breaks my heart to go when I know he's at home. I would take him fishing but I could have killed him the last time. I had him tethered so I could accomplish a few simple tasks without him all up in my business wrecking everything. He was out of head reach of me so he would repeatedly run to the end of his chain, jump and kick me. I'm surprised he didn't break his neck. When I turn away for a second he has an ear piercing yelp that makes my blood boil. So to maintain our best friend status I leave him at home. Sorry for crying and thanks for listening.


Hey I got an idea pm me for the details if u wanna hear


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

My wife is very fond of my company and not fond of the outdoors. Our family pretty much is her hobby. I also have a 4yr old and a 6 month baby boy. But my wife gets it, she knows that if I dont get my time on the water that I uncontrollably turn like the incredible hulk. So I mostly have freedom to fish when I want. But I have given up TV, video games, bars with the buddies, golf, softball, and mushrooming to have it that way. And with the new baby I am afraid hunting and my weekly basketball will be next. But as long as I can fish at least twice a week this guy will be fine.

The only thing that has saved me over the years is that my wife and kids like to go to bed early and sleep a long time. Im a night owl and only need 4-6 hours of sleep. I love catfish so it works in my favor. 

My daughter wants to go with me anytime I go bait fishing. I love taking her fishing but when I am after bait it is a different story. That is a mission that may include 10 different areas or bodies of water and some of them only a few minutes to check them out. And when I take my daughter I dont even take a pole for me because I dont get a chance to fish anyway. It breaks my heart to tell her no but sometimes it has to be done.


----------



## DJH (Aug 9, 2013)

My first born son was born on the 13th this month and I hadn't had a chance to go since a few days before then. But I went out last night and caught a hefty channel cat and it was especially exciting having 2 weeks off. If I had it my way I'd fish 7pm-5am every night but someone's gotta pay the rent  much luck to you my friend. I know working 5-6 days a week and being a family man gets in the way but its rewarding when you do get a chancw to go out. Cheers to being patient and seizing an opportunity that arises. I think he was worth the wait.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I might be able to go Friday.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Is this a soap opera??! Reality TV show??


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

Someone call Dr. Phil. Lol

I have a son and wife. Like many others I had to give up most of my other hobbies to able to fish and stay married.my wife has slowly come around about me fishing. Just have to make sure you spend your time at home wisely. If you do that, there is always time to fish a couple times a week.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Bon3s said:


> Someone call Dr. Phil. Lol
> 
> I have a son and wife. Like many others I had to give up most of my other hobbies to able to fish and stay married.my wife has slowly come around about me fishing. Just have to make sure you spend your time at home wisely. If you do that, there is always time to fish a couple times a week.


Our work schedule is the problem. We see each other 2 mAybe3 days a week


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

geoffoquinn said:


> Our work schedule is the problem. We see each other 2 mAybe3 days a week


Sounds to me like that gives you 4-5 days a week to fish....


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

take your dog upstream and just completely wear him out. he will scare the fish downstream and he will be too tired to do anything when you get there with your rods.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> Sounds to me like that gives you 4-5 days a week to fish....


I wish that's how it was.


----------



## DJH (Aug 9, 2013)

Never believe what my fiancé said last night. "I know your going fishing Friday, is there any chance we can go somewhere I can drink while you fish?" Lol made me think of this thread instant


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm lucky my wife doesn't bust my balls over my fishing habit; of course, we don't have kids so that makes it a lot easier, and we both work nine-to-five. (She's accepted the fact that the men in my family are hyperactive, busy-types, who can't be happy sitting still and who constantly need some task to accomplish or dragon to slay.) The one thing she doesn't like is being stuck at home with our high alpha great dane (the original Deazl, lol), but he's calmed down a great deal over the past couple of years. My Mom, however, who threatened to divorce my Dad (RIP) over his smallmouth habit back in the early 70's - he would travel from Mansfield down to Alum Creek and she would have panic attacks while he was gone - does, however, give me a hard time about it. She doesn't believe me when I explain to her that Kristie, my wife, doesn't care that I fish so much...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

geoffoquinn said:


> Oh, and I have a dog to tend to which is the sweetest animal alive until you take his ass fishing. I can't keep him crated all the time with the wife's work schedule and mine he has been pinned up for 12 hours at a time so it breaks my heart to go when I know he's at home. I would take him fishing but I could have killed him the last time. I had him tethered so I could accomplish a few simple tasks without him all up in my business wrecking everything. He was out of head reach of me so he would repeatedly run to the end of his chain, jump and kick me. I'm surprised he didn't break his neck. When I turn away for a second he has an ear piercing yelp that makes my blood boil. So to maintain our best friend status I leave him at home. Sorry for crying and thanks for listening.


Sounds like he's full of energy. He has needs too you know!  Wear him out first. Stick into water x 15-20. He'll be begging for a break after that.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Sounds like he's full of energy. He has needs too you know!  Wear him out first. Stick into water x 15-20. He'll be begging for a break after that.


If I threw a jar of peanut butter which is a dirty word to him in the water he'd sit on the bank and cry. I threw him in a pool once and he sunk like a rock. My dog is a weenie.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I had to help mine a bit at first. She's a pit also. One she figured out what the deal with the water was, she was fine. Try just throwing it out a couple feet.

The videos are bad but this was from her first time on alum creek. I'll post here in a sec.


[ame]http://youtu.be/1WfA_upDOJE[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/yBH0jQSrZt0[/ame]


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Sounds like some ladies or their men need to invest in some flasks!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Got to get out a few times and got skunked and broke my ultra light. The only thing a St. Croix has done for me that any other rod hasn't is break my heart when it breaks. I don't count fish I'm not targeting or that I'm using as bait. Even though I had a rough time and a lesser fisherman would have quit I still enjoyed it.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I went to the truck and got a 10d trim nail and clipped the head off of it and it fit like a glove between the sections. Then glued it back together. It has a tiny bit more back bone now which I don't hate.


----------

